# Mail doesn't seem to be working correctly



## dpalme (Apr 7, 2017)

Some messages are delivered others are not, and some just seem to enter the webosphere only to disappear.

We can receive mail no problem.  

I have checked the logs and the messages say accepted for delivery but the other person never seems to get them.... 

I've checked the IP addresses against blacklists, nothing comes up.  

Any help / suggestions on where to start looking from here would be helpful.

Using sendmail and dovecot.


----------



## trev (Apr 9, 2017)

You don't mention which mail services "other people" are using... if it's any of the free mail purveyors, have the other people checked spam folders?


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 9, 2017)

dpalme said:


> Any help / suggestions on where to start looking from here would be helpful.


The mail provider of those recipients. If your system has delivered the e-mail then there's nothing you can do, it's out of your hands.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2017)

dpalme said:


> I have checked the logs and the messages say accepted for delivery but the other person never seems to get them....


Then it's out of your control. Your server delivered it, and that's pretty much the end of the story. You have no control over the intermediate servers and any one of them could be holding it.


----------

